# Sublimation ink on printable heat transfer material



## thoffmann (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello everyone. Newbie here. Has any used sublimation inks to print to heat transfer material such as SISER color print easy or similar products for use on cotton t-shirts?

what is the best way to print for cotton t-shirts? 
My printer is set up for sublimation printing WF-7110


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Troy. Eco solvent inks must be used, not the standard sublimation inks.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

If they have a poly transfer material yes that will work, but it has a heavy hand to it.. You would be best with waterbased inks for something like that on cotton. (screen printed)


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Siser has a video sublimating on their glitter product. You wouldn't print directly on to the material. You'd still print on the paper and then transfer to the vinyl instead of directly to the fabric.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That is correct. The white glitter is best for applying sublimation transfers.


----------

